# Авиация > Однополчане >  156 апиб Мары-2 Туркмения

## Антоха

Добрый день.
Ищу информацию по истории 156 апиб. Полное наименование, когда и где был сформирован, когда попал в Мары, какую матчасть эксплуатировал, кто был командирами и т.д. Прошу помочь.
Так как в интернете постоянно говорится о том, что этот полк в начале 90-х получил на вооружение истребители МиГ-29 (еще при Союзе), но документальных подтверждений этому нет, то хочется узнать у бывших офицеров полка истинное положение вещей.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SVVAULSH

Здесь есть немного об истории 156апиб(иап) :

http://airx.ru/staii/Konflikti/turkgran.html

----------


## AndyK

Где это постоянно? Только в статье Сеидова, приведенной уважаемым SVVAULSH. Насколько я знаю, инфа о Миг-29 в составе 156 апиб в 90-91 гг ерунда полная. После распада Союза в 91-ом, полк будучи под юрисдикцией РФ оставался на территории Туркменистана (в связи с чем РН многих машин стали красить в триколор), в 93-ем перешел под юрисдикцию Туркменистана.

----------


## PPV

> Добрый день.
> Ищу информацию по истории 156 апиб. Полное наименование, когда и где был сформирован, когда попал в Мары, какую матчасть эксплуатировал, кто был командирами и т.д. Прошу помочь. ...


Сеидов, конечно, авторитетный товарищ, но в некоторых вопросах он "плавает". Вот краткая справка по истории 156 ИАП (2-го формирования):

Формирование началось в 02.1951 года, согласно директиве ВМ СССР … от 15.11.1950 и директиве ГК ВВС … от 23.11.1950, по прибытии к-ра полка ГСС пп Билюкина А.Д. на ст. Карши Узбекской ССР. Согласно штату, полк 3-эскадрильного состава. 
К 05.1951 полк был укомплектован л.с. на 70%, м/ч (Як-3) – на 65%, и получил наименование 156 ИАП в составе также вновь сформированной 38 ИАД 73 ВА Турк.ВО. 
В 05.1952 полк переведен на новый штат «ИАП ПВО страны»
В 08.1952 полк в полном составе был перебазирован в составе 38 ИАД в г. Мары Турк.ССР. 
В 10.1952 полк в составе 38 ИАД был введен в оперативное подчинение вновь сформированного в г. Ташкент, Турк.ВО, пограничного района воздушной обороны.
Согласно директивы МО … от 27.04.1960 и ГШ ВВС… от 06.05.1960, в 05.1960 полк в составе 38 ИАД вошел в состав 30 ОК ПВО, к этому моменту на вооружении полка – только МиГ-17. В 09.1960 вновь перешел на новый штат. 
В 12.1960 38 ИАД была переформирована в 17 Д ПВО, 156 ИАП вошел в ее состав. К 05.1961 на вооружении МиГ-17, МиГ-19С/ПМ, Як-25М.
В 05.1962, согласно директиве ГШ В ПВО … в целях уменьшения разновидности м/ч, 1 АЭ была перевооружена с МиГ-19С/ПМ на МиГ-17.
В 1963 г., согласно директиве ГК В ПВО… 30 ОК ПВО был переформирован в 12 ОА ПВО, 156 ИАП в составе 17 Д ПВО вошел в ее состав.
В период 63-64 г.г. 1 АЭ на Як-25М, 2 и 3 - на МиГ-17/Ф.
С 07.1965 в полку началось переучивание на Як-28П/У, к концу года 1 АЭ на Як-25м, 2 и 3 - на Як-28П. В 1969 г. полк полностью перевооружился на Як-28П/У.
В течение 1971 года полк перевооружился на Су-15/УТ. 

К-ры:	пп  П.Е. Кузин   		(1960-1964)
	пп  Н.М. Хижняк  		(1964-1967)
	пп  Ю.Н. Карасев 		(1967-1969)
	м-р А.С. Григоренко	(1969-1972)
	пп  Е.М. Рыжов   		(1972-1975)
	пп  Н.В. Асаулюк 		(1975-)

Так что никаких Су-9 в 156 ИАП отродясь не было, было переучивание с Як-28П/У сразу на Су-15/УТ, а по более позднему периоду данных я пока не смотрел...

----------


## SVVAULSH

Скорее всего,МиГ-29 появились в 67 полку штурмовой авиации(бывшем 156 апиб)уже после перехода под юрисдикцию Туркменбаши.Возможно - из Мары-1.

----------


## AndyK

> Скорее всего,МиГ-29 появились в 67 полку штурмовой авиации(бывшем 156 апиб)уже после перехода под юрисдикцию Туркменбаши.Возможно - из Мары-1.


Имено так, из бывшей 540 АГ 1521 АБ

----------


## Гошан2

интересно, на какой тип хотели перевооружить 156 АПИБ после су-17!?

----------

